# Ideas to give rice a little kick but not much



## danpeikes (Aug 5, 2009)

I am need to make a nice dish for about 50 people.  I am looking to do something with a little kick or possibly on the savory side.  It has to go well for a very conservative crowd.  I am trying to balance out the fact that other starch and the protien are on the sweet side.  Any Ideas?


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 5, 2009)

You're not really giving us much detail here...


----------



## Scotch (Aug 5, 2009)

Mushroom pilaf?


----------



## danpeikes (Aug 5, 2009)

I am looking for a simple rice dish that can easily be made in large quantity.   I can get access to most ingridients.  I am lookings to add a little spice or heat to it or possibly some savory flavors to balance out the rest of the plate as the other starch and the protien are sweet.  I am thinking about some sort of curry but I am new to the curry world.  I don't know if that is the right direction.  Any and all advice would help.


----------



## danpeikes (Aug 5, 2009)

mushroom is a thought scotch.  It is a great savory/earthy flavor but does not really pack any heat.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 5, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> mushroom is a thought scotch.  It is a great savory/earthy flavor but does not really pack any heat.



Chori con Pollo is a nice fallback if you're looking for heat.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 5, 2009)

a Cajun dirty rice is a good one

(green pepper, celery, onion, garlic, chicken livers & sausage, red pepper flake, thyme, broth, Worcestershire sauce, rice)

There are many variations. I made it for a rather conservative food group recently, every one loved it, all of it went, and no one knew it had chicken livers in it. (You could leave them out if you were worried and just use a sage sausage.)


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 6, 2009)

If they are that conservative, that you are scared of using to many veggies as well, You can make a garlic chili basmati.
All you do is toast the basmati, garlic, chili, in some olive oil deglaze with white wine and add the rest with chicken stock. 
Its very easy and has great flavour


----------



## shalinee (Aug 6, 2009)

Curry is extremely easy to cook if you use a very good curry paste. Get the authentic ones where you can find from Oriental shops. I love Malaysian curry pastes. They are awesome. Just follow the instructions at the back of the pack. Whenever I have friends over for a meal, whether a few or a lot, I'll definitely cook curry because it just goes well with many dishes. It goes well with rice, fried noodles or even bread. This is what I cook the other day. You can read more on how I cook it at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Fast And Easy Malaysian Chicken Curry. Enjoy your cooking.

Cheers,
Shalinee


----------



## Arky (Aug 6, 2009)

I have recently discovered Jasmine Rice (a rice with a wonderful aroma and light flavor). Perhaps Jasmine rice with some small grilled button mushrooms or mushroom pieces, a few peas and diced cooked carrots, and bits of scrambled egg - WITHOUT any sauce. It would be colorful (white with specks of brown, orange, yellow and green) light (no overpowering flavors) and easy to prepare. The best part is that it can be prepared in advance and merely reheated during your dinner service.


----------



## Claire (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you looking for something that is a full meal, or a rice dish meant to be an accompaniment to the other dishes?  IT sounds like the latter.  

If the latter, just cook the rice in chicken broth, then toss with a lot of fresh herbs after cooking (if all you have is dry herbs, put them in the cooking liquid before-hand).  Particularly good in the cooking liquid before is thyme.  For fresh after the fact almost anything goes, but lots of fresh parsley, sage, mint, lovage, burnettte, parsley (yes, I know I'm repeating myself).  Nuts and seeds at this point are good, off the top of my head, slivered almonds or sesame seeds.  

 For a little bit of an edge, but not too much for most, you can put some chunks of fresh ginger in the cooking liquid, then pull them out before serving ... you'll get some ginger flavor without anyone actually biting into a piece, which might put some conservatives off.  The ginger will compliment the sweet dishes  As others have suggested, try jasmine or basmati rice for a different flavor without it being "too much".  

Lots of green onions (scallions) or chives after cooking -- or better  yet, both.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 6, 2009)

People either love curry or hate it. I wouldn't try it with a conservative crowd. Last night I made  brown rice, added some wild rice that was already cooked and had stashed in the freezer. I stirred in some sliced green onion and a dab of butter towards the end. Not fancy, perfect accompaniment to the meal. One could add some roasted, minced garlic, thyme, rosemary as well.  Or go easy and add a packet of dried onion soup mix to the cooking liquid. (no additional salt needed)


----------

